# 19 mos with some top line roll on the move



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and new to conformation showing. I have a 19 month old boy that is my first conformation dog, and was one of those pups that fell apart around 3 months, and has been slowly coming around. 

I can't say for sure how his angles were at 8 weeks, because I didn't know how to judge them back then, but since about 4 months to now his front angles have been fairly steep. On the move his top-line rolls a bit from side to side. Not terrible, but not dead solid.

So at 19 months from here on what is the likelihood that his top line roll will resolve? I know he has lots more maturing to do, but not sure at this point if it means filling in, or if fundamentals that affect movement such as angles will change. Stacked photo ~ 18mos attached.

Thanks!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I can't help you with your question, because I am new to all of this as well. My first conformation/performance girl will turn 2 this month. Maybe someone more experienced will comment...what does your breeder think? 

I'm in CO too, so mainly I wanted to say welcome from a fellow Coloradoan


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

He will change quite a bit over the next few years. I had to stop showing mine because the line matures slowly and she is quite young yet!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine are not really ready to be competitive until they are 3-4 years old. Roll is also generally a conditioning issue. Now that bone growth is done you can do conditioning work to have him ready. You do want to do a variety of activities. Swimming is great for tightening the dog's core, but you can get loaded shoulders from it which would make a steep front seem even more so, so it must be done in moderation and balanced with activities which build the rear. Roadwork is great as well and doing fetch games up a hill will build rear strength. Cavaletti work would also be beneficial. It helps teach the dog to reach and improves front movement and movement on the trot (if you space your bars appropriately!)


----------



## Kylie (Feb 16, 2013)

sterregold said:


> Roadwork is great as well and doing fetch games up a hill will build rear strength. Cavaletti work would also be beneficial. It helps teach the dog to reach and improves front movement and movement on the trot (if you space your bars appropriately!)


Could you explain what roadwork is? Also how far apart do you space your cavaletti? Thanks, Kylie


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Roadwork is running the dog--biking or rollerblading with the dog works well. For show dogs, you would do it at a speed where the dog would be trotting, as that is the gait used in the ring. For lure coursing dogs, or retriever FT dogs the speed could be higher. In more rural areas, some FT pros do this by taking out a Gator or other ATV and having the dogs follow as they take a ride on their trails. Basically it builds endurance and muscle strength, and when you do it at a trot for a show dog it also builds muscle memory for the gait you want them to use. Some people use treadmills for conditioning as well--but for large dogs it needs to be a dog treadmill with a long deck, otherwise stride can actually be shortened.

For cavaletti work, the spacing is dependent on your dog. Here is a good series of blog posts by a pro handler who uses it with client dogs.
Sharing dog training and conditioning information with you | Pawsatively Handling
The promised additional information on Canine Cavaletti work | Pawsatively Handling
Cavaletti, part three and conclusion. | Pawsatively Handling


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments. Very much appreciated!


----------

